# mkIV Jetta 2000 Brake light? or sensor NOT PARKING brake



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi all thanks for taking a look.
I was driving my Jetta 2000 2.0 yesterday and I received a beeeeeep and a light came on. Its an orange light in the center of the cluster that looks like brake pads around a circle. Now this light is on all of the time. I have a picture but will have to wait to post it.
I checked my brake fluid and its on the max line.
Is this a sensor for brake pads?
If so how do i determine whether it is the front or the back?
I am pretty handy and do most of my car work myself. I just never know how to decipher these beeps and sensors on my Jetta.
Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. 
thanks
G


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Brake pads are low. Change them. Most likely the front but check the rear also


----------



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

WOW thanks for the rapid response.
Ok thanks a lot. Like I said all my cars are American will I need special brake pads for the Jetta or can I get them at advanced/autozone type of place. Will I need to replace this sensor that obviously tripped the light? How do I reset this light once the work is done. 
I will check the DIY before asking questions about parts and tools. I think i have everything but the Jetta might require something more.
thanks again
G


----------



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (gbongivw)*

I looked at the DIY FAQ and don;t see anything for a pad replacement. Is it just like any other pad replacement? I am trying to determine what if any specific vw tools I might need?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (gbongivw)*

You may need a special tool to reset the caliper piston (push it back while turning it).
There is a a special tool supplied by VW that VW dealers normally use. Metalnerd makes an aftermarket tool for this purpose. Supposedly, there is a generic Harbor Freight tool with attachments that fit VWs.
Metalnerd tool: http://www.metalnerd.com/cat08.htm








Harbor Freight tool: http://www.harborfreight.com/c...40732


----------

